
Show HN: RedCall – call multiple people at once - RizkSaade
http://www.redcallapp.com/
======
RizkSaade
__* Winner of the London Entrepreneurship Forum 2015 First Prize! __*

redCall allows you to share moments by making a phone call to many people at
once. You will hear from your friends, community and celebrities live and more
personally than ever! Simply put: record a voice message and press send.
Instantaneously, your audience phones would ring as if you are personally
calling them. They would then pick up and listen to what you have to say.
Whether you are redCalling your friends and family: "She said yes!" or you are
receiving a redCall from your favourite singer releasing her latest hit,
redCall is a great way to share the moment and be the first to know!

